# Yellow mustard?



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Rode with a friend yesterday and he was telling how packets of yellow mustard give him energy. Then he ate 3. I passed and drank my water and ate a banana. 
Anyone ever hear of this?


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

yuck. 

even if it does work. if he "believes" they work for him then they do.


----------



## XCProphet (Aug 23, 2005)

1) Is he from or has any direct connection to SE Asia, India?
2) Are you trying to bump up stock price of Dijon or French's mustard?
3) Last I check they're loaded with sodium and compounds good for stabilizing heart rate 

FROM WIKIPEDIA:
Nutritional value per 100 g (3.5 oz)

Energy
276 kJ (66 kcal)

Carbohydrates
8 g

- Sugars
3 g

- Dietary fiber
3 g

Fat
3 g

Protein
4 g

Magnesium
49 mg (14%)

Sodium
1120 mg (75%)


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

1. No
2. No
3. Maybe he's crazy. I think he is.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll eat wild mustard by the trail, good snack. Leaves, flowers and seeds. There are several wild mustards in the desert, all taste spicy. Pretty bladderpods are mustards, too but the after taste lingers.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

How is that in comparison to Heinz?


----------



## mission2 (Dec 3, 2011)

I've heard its a great way to prevent cramping but wont gain you any real energy


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Funny mustard gets mentioned. My wife knows I like mustard. I came home and found 3 different hot and spicy mustards and 2 regular mustards representing Heinz, French, the famous one that starts with a P-cant remember--and a few otehrs.

It would take years to consume all this.

Pickle juice is good.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

Pickle juice?

I'm guessing all the sodium would help with what you lose in sweat. So yea I can see it helping with cramps.


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

I have used mustard during long rides and half marathons. I eat a pack at the first sign of a cramp. It will hold off the cramp for about 30 more mins. During that time I try to get my calorie electrolyte and h20 intake up. It doesn't always work as it is nearly impossible to "catch up" on those numbers while still riding.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

http://www.livestrong.com/article/262926-how-to-use-mustard-for-leg-cramps/


----------

